# Office 365 >  >  NAPA office 365 development tool

## Debraj Roy

Hi Experts..

* Can anyone here have experience writing code in ASP.NET or live experience to create APP's for excel!
* I have basic knowledge of ASP.NET and approx good knowledge in Excel Environment.
* Want to grow it to next level.. 

already started.. from this point..

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/st...104077907.aspx
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj220065.aspx
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...5(v=office.15)

but still no luck.. No app in Insert > Apps for office
I will try some more time.. just want to request you.. if someone has any hands on experience.. please suggest me.. proper route to learn..
creating apps in 2013 and O365

----------


## Kyle123

Where exactly are you getting stuck? As far as I can tell, you don't really need any .Net skills - just Javascript (and JQuery to make things a bit easier)

----------


## Debraj Roy

Hi Kyle..

Thanks for the response.. Yes Its my first attempt for creating APPS..
just curious, are APPS able to overtake ADD-INS feature.. 
how can I basic APPS for 2013..

still in very basic learning phase...

I will try few  times and respond you, if face any problem..

in the meantime, thanks for staying beside me..

----------


## Kyle123

Well I'd say your starting point would be to go away and learn JavaScript  :Smilie:

----------


## Debraj Roy

Thanks guru..

----------


## Andy Pope

I'd explore the possibilities and limitations of the new apps before learning a new language.

I assume you have managed to download and try some of the free apps available in the MS Store?
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/st...102825373.aspx





> APPS able to overtake ADD-INS feature.



interaction between app and spreadsheet is, currently, limited. So no I don't see APPs taking over.

Checkout the roadmap for developement
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/officeapps/a...o-and-vba.aspx

Building apps
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/of...v=office.15%29

----------


## Debraj Roy

WOW.. one more guru touch..   :Smilie: 

I think, now i have enough time & data to learn.. until.. APPS (at least Windows Apps) grow younger..

Thanks Andy...  :Smilie:

----------

